# Coke or Dr. Pepper Baby Back Marinade?



## fishawn (Feb 9, 2009)

Spent the weekend at the beach with some old buddies & one of them asked if I had ever marinated Baby Back ribs in Coke or Dr. Pepper overnight & them smoked, or grilled them?.....I have not, but he said it is his favorite way of doing them & some of the others atested to them being really good. Anyone done this? If so, is it that good, or even worth trying?


----------



## morkdach (Feb 9, 2009)

very good ?  any body got a answer


----------



## mossymo (Feb 9, 2009)

I do not have an answer but it reminded me of a Rib BBQ Sauce recipe I saw about a week ago doing a Google search -

*Ingredients:*

2 cups Coca-Cola (or similar cola)
2 cups ketchup
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/2 onion large onion, finely chopped
1 1/2 tablespoons black pepper
1/4 cup brown sugar
3 tablespoons salt
3 tablespoons chili powder
*Preparation:*

Mix all ingredients in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a low simmer and cook slowly for 1-2 hours, stirring occasionally.


----------



## eman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have not done them but have eaten coke marinated ribs. They were good.
 Coke has high acid and sweet and should tenderise meat by breaking down the fibers.
 worth a try.


----------



## john dice (Feb 10, 2009)

I use root beer or cream soda for spraying down all pork that goes into my smoker.


----------



## geek with fire (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to guess that you couldn't tell the difference with either of the dark sodas in a marinade.  However, when using them as a glaze, I use Dr P because it has a cherry flavor that really comes out when heated.  Works well in Beer Butt Chicken, for the same reason.


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for the post  FISHAWN....will have to try this.
Bob


----------



## smokingnd (Feb 10, 2009)

I've heard of it but never done it, will be trying it on the next batch of ribs though.


----------



## jdt (Feb 10, 2009)

let us know how it shakes out, I have tried most kinds as a glaze but never a marinade.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to thank you for that one Geek, my next rack of spares will be glazed with Dr. P. Have a good one my friend.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 10, 2009)

I've tried Coke and it's good. My favorite is Ginger Ale.

beard


----------



## supervman (Feb 10, 2009)

What he said it's a tenderizer. 
I've used it on Ducks from the Jimmy Robinson Duck recipe I posted.
Done it for years on my ducks and it's terriffic.  I use it with ribs now.


----------

